# Déshérence



## ninitacam

Hola,

¿Qué significa "tomber en déshérence"?

Gracias


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
Regarde ici (CNTRL) la définition.


----------



## ninitacam

Merci beaucoup! alors ça serait comme "caer en el olvido" o "caer en desuso"?


----------



## jprr

ninitacam said:


> Merci beaucoup! alors ça serait comme "caer en el olvido" o "caer en desuso"?


¿Hay algo en la frase que te permite pensar que de eso se trata?  Normalmente es una palabra técnica: una herencia que queda sin heredero / sin nadie por heredar.


----------



## ninitacam

Hola,

Es un texto que habla de un tipo de series televisivas y en concreto la frase es:

_"Mais, depuis, le genre était complètement tombé en déshérence"_

Yo diría que es que ha caído en el olvido o algo así pero no estoy segura...

Gracias.


----------



## jprr

Caer en el olvido es una cosa. Que no haya alguien para adueñarse de este tipo de serie para hacer algunas parecidas (o episodios nuevos) es otra cosa.


----------



## Lexinauta

Hola, Jean-Pierre:
Entonces, podríamos decir que 'el género ha carecido totalmente de continuadores'.
Saludos.


----------



## jprr

Lexinauta said:


> Hola, Jean-Pierre:
> Entonces, podríamos decir que 'el género ha carecido totalmente de continuadores'.
> Saludos.


Sí o ¿quedó en abandono?


----------



## totor

ninitacam said:


> "caer en el olvido"


A pesar de lo que dice el CNRTL, J.P., es posible que ninitacam haya dicho eso por su contexto (que por otra parte no nos dio).

Fijate lo que dice mi texto:
_
 Cité industrielle en déshérence, Veles se trouve presque à mi-distance des frontières de la Grèce, au sud, et de la Serbie, au nord._

No tiene nada que ver con su definición 'técnica', como vos decís, pero sí con


jprr said:


> quedó en abandono


o, directamente, 'abandonada'.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No sé, *totor*, si buscas ayuda para tu texto o si, por lo contrario, la aportas a la discusión. No obstante, me arriesgaré. En tu caso concreto, 'abandonada' va perfecto, sin embargo, para tu texto a mí me gusta más *desamparada*.


----------



## totor

No buscaba específicamente ayuda, Víctor, más bien aportaba una circunstancia no contemplada en el CNRTL, que evidentemente es metafórica y no 'técnica'.


Víctor Pérez said:


> desamparada


sin embargo, me parece un término más apropiado para una persona que para una ciudad industrial.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Bueno, el Drae es claro al efecto:



> desamparar:
> 
> 1. tr. Abandonar, dejar sin amparo ni favor *a alguien o algo *que lo pide o necesita.
> 
> 2. tr. Ausentarse, abandonar un lugar o sitio.



Distinto es que, en efecto, cada cual tenga luego sus preferencias de uso.


----------



## totor

Precisamente, Víctor, por lo que a mí respecta, *me parece más apropiado* para una persona, ya que una ciudad industrial, a mi juicio, ni pide ni necesita.

Los que sí piden y necesitan que la reactiven son los que trabajaban en ella y quedaron desamparados cuando fue abandonada  .

Pero sea como fuere, sí la acepto como posible, ya que el DRAE, como tú dices,


Víctor Pérez said:


> es claro al efecto:


*alguien o algo*.


----------



## totor

Otra circunstancia


totor said:


> metafórica y no 'técnica'


y donde se aplica lo que dijo JP (a mi juicio):


jprr said:


> abandono


Barthes dice:

[…] je suis allé lire _Le Monde_ à la terrasse du Royal-Opéra ; les autos son revenues, ce n'était plus la *déshérence* d'un soir d'août, que j'avais savourée.


----------



## swift

ninitacam said:


> Mais, depuis, le genre était complètement tombé en déshérence


¿No es cierto que diríamos *“quedar huérfano”* o *“quedar descontinuado” *en español?


totor said:


> Barthes dice:
> 
> […] je suis allé lire _Le Monde_ à la terrasse du Royal-Opéra ; les autos son revenues, ce n'était plus la *déshérence* d'un soir d'août, que j'avais savourée.


¿La *desolación* (= ‘soledad absoluta’)?


----------



## totor

Bueno, no sé si tanto como


swift said:


> *desolación* (= ‘soledad absoluta’)


José , pero en fin, más bien apuntaba al uso metafórico del término.


----------



## swift

Ah, bueno. 

¿No sería genial y utilísimo que Fabrice Luchini fuera forista?  De seguro tiene alguna opinión formada acerca de lo que pretendía comunicar Barthes.


----------



## totor

En realidad, el que me vendría de perlas es Philippe Sollers…

------ mensajes unidos

Al final me convenciste, José, voy a usar


swift said:


> desolación


----------



## totor

Otra circunstancia, y van…

N’oublions pas que, après la Révolution française qui avait vu le surgissement et la répression d’un grand mouvement « féministe » avant la lettre pour l’égalité des droits, la nation française a confié les femmes à la tutelle de l’Église pendant 150 ans, se réservant d’éduquer les hommes à la politique. Mais il faut dire aussi : on a le sentiment que, dans les controverses actuelles, certaines prises de position « féministes » (comme la pétition « Droit des femmes et voile islamique. Notre appel à Jacques Chirac » parue dans l’hebdomadaire _Elle_ le 8 décembre 2003, sous des signatures prestigieuses) tendent moins à affirmer la solidarité envers les « soeurs » musulmanes qu’à les utiliser comme substituts et alibis d’une revendication générale *en déshérence*.*

Me parece que aquí sí va bien la propuesta de JP:


jprr said:


> ¿quedó en abandono?



* Étienne Balibar, _La proposition de l'égaliberté._


----------



## Nanon

Hola, totor :

Me pregunto si en el caso de


totor said:


> Cité industrielle en déshérence, Veles se trouve presque à mi-distance des frontières de la Grèce, au sud, et de la Serbie, au nord.


no habría ido bien _desahuciada_. Ahora, en este fragmento:



totor said:


> les utiliser comme substituts et alibis d’une revendication générale en déshérence.


me iría por tu propuesta, a falta de una mejor .


----------



## totor

¿Qué tal, Nanon?

… una reivindicación general que ha quedado en el abandono.

No suena muy mal, ¿no?

Veremos si hay otras opciones.


----------

